# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  कुछ यंत्र और तंत्र प्रयोग आप के जीवन में परिवर्तन के लिए

## ChachaChoudhary

*कुछ यंत्र और तंत्र प्रयोग आप के जीवन में परिवर्तन के लिए .. आपसे निवेदन  है कि अपने विवेक से इनका प्रयोग करें किसी प्रकार के विपरीत प्रभाव के  होने पर इनका प्रयोग न करें अगर संभव हो तो किसी के मार्गदर्शन और सलाह से  इनका प्रयोग करें*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*तंत्र प्रयोग जिनसे बरसेगा अपार धन*

*इस महंगाई के जमाने में पैंसों की तंगी  होना  एक सामान्य बात है। यदि आप चाहते हैं कि आपके जीवन में भी कुछ ऐसा  हो जाए  कि हर तरफ से धन कि बारिश होने लगे लक्ष्मी आपके दरवाजे पर दस्तक  दे और  आपके जीवन से सारी आर्थिक परेशानियां खत्म हो जाए तो नीचे लिखे इस  उपाय को  अपनाकर आप भी अपने जीवन कि धन से जुड़ी सारी समस्याओं से निजात पा  सकते  हैं।*
*- एकाक्षी नारियल को लाल कपड़े में बांधकर तिजोरी में रखें।
- सफेद पलाश के फूल, चांदी की गणेश प्रतिमा, व चांदी में मड़ा हुए एकाक्षी नारियल को अभिमंत्रिमत कर तिजोरी में रखें।
  - घर के मुख्य दरवाजे पर कुमकुम से स्वास्तिक बनाएं और बासमती चावल की   ढेरी पर एक सुपारी में कलावा बांध कर रख दें। धन का आगमन होने लगेगा।
- सुबह शुभ मुहूर्त में एकाक्षी नारियल का कामिया सिन्दूर कुमकुम व चावल से पूजन करें धन लाभ होने लगेगा।
-   बिल्ली की आंवल, सियार सिंगी, हथ्था जोड़ी और कामाख्या का वस्त्र इन  तीनों  को एक साथ सिंदूर में रखें। उपरोक्त सामग्री में से किसी को भी  तिजोरी में  रखने से पहले किसी विशेष मुर्हूत में ।।ऊं ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं  चामुंण्डाये  विच्चे।। इस मंत्र के जप के साथ अभिमंत्रित करें।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*इन टोटकों से बनने लगेंगे आपके सारे काम*

*अगर आपका कोई भी काम आसानी से नहीं  होता है हर काम चाहे वह नौकरी से जुड़ा हो, शादी से या अन्य किसी क्षेत्र  से रूकावटें और असफलताएं आपका रास्ता रोक लेती हैं तो इसके लिए ये टोटके  आपके लिए लाभदायक सिद्ध हो सकते हैं।

**किसी के प्रत्येक शुभ कार्य में  बाधा आती हो या विलम्ब होता हो तो रविवार को भैरों जी के मंदिर में सिंदूर  का चोला चढ़ा कर बटुक भैरव स्तोत्रं का एक पाठ कर के गाय, कौओं और काले  कुत्तों को उनकी रूचि का पदार्थ खिलाना चाहिए। ऐसा वर्ष में 4-5 बार करने  से कार्य बाधाएं नष्ट हो जाएंगी।
*
*- रूके हुए कार्यों की सिद्धि के  लिए यह प्रयोग बहुत ही लाभदायक है। गणेश चतुर्थी को गणेश जी का ऐसा चित्र  घर या दुकान पर लगाएं, जिसमें उनकी सूंड दायीं ओर मुड़ी हुई हो। इसकी  आराधना करें। इसके आगे लौंग तथा सुपारी रखें। जब भी कहीं काम पर जाना हो,  तो एक लौंग तथा सुपारी को साथ ले कर जाएं, तो काम सिद्ध होगा। लौंग को  चूसें तथा सुपारी को वापस ला कर गणेश जी के आगे रख दें तथा जाते हुए कहें  श्री गणेश काटो कलेशं।*

*- सरकारी या निजी रोजगार क्षेत्र में परिश्रम  के उपरांत भी सफलता नहीं मिल रही हो, तो नियमपूर्वक किये गये विष्णु यज्ञ  की विभूति ले कर, अपने पितरों की क्वकुशां की मूर्ति बना कर, गंगाजल से  स्नान करायें तथा यज्ञ विभूति लगा कर, कुछ भोग लगा दें और उनसे कार्य की  सफलता हेतु कृपा करने की प्रार्थना करें। किसी धार्मिक ग्रंथ का एक अध्याय  पढ़ कर, उस कुशा की मूर्ति को पवित्र नदी या सरोवर में प्रवाहित कर दें।  सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी। सफलता के बाद किसी शुभ कार्य में दान दें।*

*-व्यापार,  विवाह या किसी भी कार्य के करने में बार-बार असफलता मिल रही हो तो यह  टोटका करें सरसों के तैल में सिके गेहूँ के आटे व पुराने गुड़ से तैयार सात  पूये, सात आक के पुष्प, सिंदूर, आटे से तैयार सरसों के तैल का रूई की  बत्ती से जलता दीपक, पत्तल या अरण्डी के पत्ते पर रखकर शनिवार की रात्रि  में किसी चौराहे पर रखें और कहें हे मेरे दुर्भाग्य तुझे यहीं छोड़े जा रहा  हूँ कृपा करके मेरा पीछा ना करना।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*शनिदोष मिटाएगें ये उपाय और मंत्र*

*ज्योतिष के अनुसार शनि को क्रूर ग्रह  माना गया है। शनि को न्यायाधीश भी माना जाता है। शनिदेव की आराधना का दिन  है शनिवार। इस शनिदेव के अशुभ फल को शांत करने एवं शुभ फल को बनाए रखने के  लिए विभिन्न पूजन आदि कर्म किए जाते हैं। साथ ही इस दिन के लिए कई नियम भी  बनाए गए हैं जिससे शनिदेव का बुरा प्रभाव हम पर न पड़े। इन्हीं नियमों में  से एक है । इसी वजह से यह काफी कठोर ग्रह है। इसकी क्रूरता से सभी भलीभांति  परिचित हैं। इसी वजह से सभी का प्रयत्न रहता है कि शनि देव किसी भी प्रकार  से रुष्ट ना हो। शनि गलत कार्य करने वालों को माफ  नहीं करता। जिसका जैसा  कार्य होगा उसे शनि वैसा ही फल प्रदान करता है। नीचे लिखे उपाय अपनाकर आप  शनि दोष कम कर सकते हैं।*
*- शिव का पूजन करें, शिवलिंग पर प्रतिदिन जल चढ़ाएं।
- श्री हनुमान की पूजा प्रतिदिन करें।
- काले उड़द, काले तिल, तेल, लोहे के बर्तन आदि, काली गाय, काले कपड़े का दान किसी जरूरतमंद को करें।
- गरीबों को खाना खिलाएं और आवश्यक मदद करें।
- शनिवार का व्रत रखें।
-  पीपल की पूजा करें, जल चढ़ाएं एवं परिक्रमा करें। इसके अलावा शनि के  प्रभाव को दूर करने के लिए शनिवार के दिन नीचे लिखे मंत्र का जप करने से  शनि का अशुभ प्रभाव कम होने लगता है।
 ऊं शं शनैश्चराय नम: *

----------


## umeshh

whaa bhai bahot badya or bhajo.........................

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रिश्ते में बढ़ने लगेगी मिठास इस मंत्र से*

*परिवार में यदि पति-पत्नी के मध्य  क्लेश रहता हो, अथवा अन्य पारिवारिक सदस्यों के मध्य वैचारिक मतभेद अधिक  रहते हों आप समझ नहीं पा रहे हैं कि इस समस्या से आप कैसे छूटकारा पाएं।  ऐसा क्या करें? कि आपका दांपत्य जीवन सुख व शांति से भर जाएं व आपसी मतभेद  खत्म हो जाए। इसके लिए आप नीचे लिखे कुंजिका स्त्रोत के मंत्र का नियमित  रूप से बताई गई विधि के अनुसार जप करें। निश्चित ही आपके रिश्ते में मिठास  बढऩे लगेगी।
- प्रतिदिन इस मंत्र का 108 बार जप करना चाहिए।
- जप लाल चन्दन की माला से करना चाहिए और पूजा के समय कालिका देवी या दुर्गा जी विग्रह पर लाल पुष्प अवश्य चढ़ाने चाहिये।

मंत्र- धां धी धू धूर्जटे: पत्नी वां वी वू वागधीश्वरी।
 क्रां क्रीं क्रूं  कालिका देवि शा शीं शू में शुभं कुरू।।
-  पति-पत्नी के साथ-साथ यदि  अन्य सदस्यों के मध्य भी किसी प्रकार के  वैचारिक मतभेद हों या परस्पर सामंजस्य का अभाव हो, तो ऐसी स्थिति में यह  प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। सुबह सूर्योदय के समय घर के मटके या बर्तन में से  घर के सभी सदस्य पानी पीते हों, उसमें से एक लोटा जल लें और तत्पश्चात उस  जल को अपने घर में प्रत्येक कक्ष में छत पर छिड़के। इस दौरान किसी से बात  नहीं करें एव मन ही मन निम्रलिखित मन्त्र का उच्चारण करते रहें।
मंत्र-।। ऊं शांति।।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मंत्र से सब करने लगेंगे आपकी तारीफ*

*कोई भी इंसान अपनी बुराई सुनना पसंद  नहीं करता है। कोई भी नहीं चाहता कि उसका दुनिया में कोई भी दुश्मन हो।  लेकिन कोई कितनी भी कोशिश कर ले उसका कोई ना कोई विरोधी जरूर रहता है। ऐसे  में जब कोई आपके पीठ के पीछे आपकी बुराई करता है। सफलता के रास्ते में  रोड़े अटकाता है। ऐसे में तनाव होना एक साधारण सी बात है।यह कोई नहीं चाहता  कि इस दुनिया में उसका कोई दुश्मन भी हो। 
यह अनुभव की बात है कि कई  बार जहां इंसानी प्रयास सफ ल नहीं होते, वहां कोई तंत्र-मंत्र चमत्कार कर  देते हैं। अपने विरोधियों अथवा शत्रुओं को शांत करने, अपने अनुकूल बनाने  अथवा अपने वश में करने के लिये, नीचे दिये गए मंत्र का नियमबद्ध जप करना  आश्चर्यजनक प्रभाव दिखाता है-

मंत्र-

।। नृसिंहाय विद्महे, वज्र नखाय धी मही
तन्नो नृसिहं प्रचोदयात् ।।

जप सूर्योदय से पूर्व शांत एवं एकांत स्थान पर हो सके तो जल्द ही सफलता मिलती है।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मंत्र जो शुगर और कैंसर का काल है*

*आधुनिक चिकित्सा विज्ञान ने चाहे जितनी  प्रगति कर ली हो, पर बीमारियों पर नियंत्रण का उसका सपना आज तक अधूरा है।  आंकड़े तो यहां तक बयान करते हैं कि दवाओं के अनुपात में रोगों की वृद्धि  अधिक तेजी से हो रही है। किन्तु ऐसी विकट स्थिति में भी निराश होने की  आवश्यकता नहीं है। प्राचीन समय में भारत में यंत्र-तंत्र और मंत्र के रूप  में एक ऐसे विज्ञान का प्रचलन रहा है, जो बहुत ही शक्तिशाली और चमत्कारी  है। आज जिन बीमारियों को लाइलाज माना जा रहा है, उनका मंत्रों के द्वारा  स्थाई निवारण संभव है। तो आइये जाने ऐसे ही कुछ दुर्लभ और गुप्त मंत्र-
कैंसर रोग:  कैंसर के रोगी इंसान को नीचे दिये गए सूर्य गायत्री मंत्र का प्रतिदिन कम  से कम पांच माला और अधिक से अधिक आठ माला जप, नियम पूर्वक एवं पूरी  श्रृद्धा और विश्वास के साथ करना चाहिये। इसके अतिरिक्त दूध में तुलसी की  पत्ती का रस मिलाकर पीना चाहिए। सूर्य-गायत्री का का जप एक अभेद्य कवच का  काम करता है- 
सूर्य गायत्री मंत्र -  भास्कराय विद्यहे, दिवाकर धीमहि , तन्नो सूर्य: प्रचोदयात्। 
मधुमेह रोग: मधुमेह यानि कि शुगर की बीमारी से छुटकारा पाने के लिये नौ दिन तक रुद्राक्ष की माला से आगे दिये गए निम्र मंत्र का 5 माला जप करें।
मंत्र -        क्क ह्रौ जूं स:*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कर्ज से परेशान हैं तो ये टोटका करें*

*आजकल इस महंगाई के जमानें में कर्ज  लेना आम लोगों की जरुरत बन चुकी है। ऋण एक ऐसा दलदल है जिसमें फं सने के  बाद बाहर निकलना मुश्किल हो जाता है। ऐसे में व्यक्ति परेशान हो जाता है।  यदि आप भी कर्ज के बोझ के तले दबे हैं।ऋण का दबाव आप पर लगातार बढ़ता जा  रहा है। हर समय चिंता और परेशानी की स्थिति रहती है। नीचे लिखे उपाय को  अपनाकर आप कर्ज के बोझ से मुक्ति पा सकते हैं।
*
*- रिक्ता तिथि, यम, घंटक काल, भद्रा, राहु काल को त्यागकर शुभ तिथि, शुभ वार में यह प्रयोग करें।


- डेढ़ मीटर सफेद कपड़ा चौकी पर बिछा ले।


-  पूर्व में मुंह करें और पांच खिले हुए गुलाब लक्ष्मी या गायत्री मंत्र  पढ़ते हुए। हल्के हाथ से कपड़े को गुलाब के फूल सहित बांध लें।

- इस बंधे हुए कपड़े को बहती नदी में प्रवाहित कर आएं।*

*- ऐसा अपनी सुविधानुसार सात बार करें। इस उपाय को करने से आपको शीघ्र ही कर्ज के बोझ से मुक्ति मिलने लगेगी।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*राशि के अनुसार ऐसा करें तो होगी मनोकामना पूरी*

*जब कोई भी इंसान अपनी किसी भी इच्छा की  पूर्ति के लिए कोशिशें कर के हार जाता है तो फिर वह मंदिरों में जाकर  मन्नतें मांगता है। इस तरह वह पैसों व समय दोनों का नुकसान उठाता है। फिर  भी वह निश्चयपूर्वक नहीं कह सकता कि उसकी मनोकामना पूरी हो ही जाएगी। लेकिन  तंत्र विज्ञान मे कुछ ऐसे टोटके हैं जिन्हे अपनाकर आप निश्चित ही अपनी  सारी मनोकामनाओं को पूर्ण कर सकते हैं।* 


*यदि आप चाहते हैं  2011में आपकी हर एक मनोकामना पूरी हो तो आपकी राशि के अनुसार नीचे लिखें  टोटको को पूरी श्रद्धा से अपनाएं निश्चित ही 2011 में आपकी सारी मनोकामनाएं  पूर्ण होंगी।*


*मेष- ग्यारह हनुमान जी को सिन्दूर का चोला चढ़ाएं या वर्ष में एक बार हनुमान जी के किसी मन्दिर में रामध्वजा लगवाएं।*

*वृषभ- ग्यारह शुक्रवार लक्ष्मीजी या देवी के मन्दिर में खुशबु वाली अगरबत्ती चढ़ाएं और खीर का प्रसाद बांटे। 

मिथुन-  रोज कुछ भी खाने से पूर्व इलायची और तुलसीदल गणपति के स्मरण के साथ सेवन  करें।

कर्क- भगवान शिव को हर सोमवार को मीठा दूध चढ़ाएं।

सिंह- जल में रोली और शहद मिलाकर रोज सूर्यदेव को तांबे के लोटे से अघ्र्य दें। 

**कन्या- २१ बुधवार गणेश जी को दूर्वा, गुड़ व साबुत मूंग चढाएं।

**तुला- शुभ कार्य के लिए निकलने से पहले तुलसी के दर्शन करें और उसका एक पत्ता खाकर निकलें।

**वृश्चिक- किसी भी महत्वपूर्ण कार्य के लिए निकलने से पूर्व हनुमान जी को पान का बीड़ा चढ़ाएं।

धनु- सूर्यदशा की ओर मुख करते हुए नित्य नाभि और मस्तक पर केसर का तिलक लगाएं।

मकर- हर शनिवार को उठते समय सबसे पहले खेजड़ी या पीपल के पेड़ पर जल चढाएं।

कुंभ- सात शनिवार दक्षिणामुखी हनुमान जी की परिक्रमा करें। अंत में गुड़ चने का प्रसाद चढ़ाकर हनुमान चालिसा का पाठ करें।

मीन- सात गुरुवार छोटी कन्याओं को गुड़ और भीगे चनों का प्रसाद बांटे।
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*संतान प्राप्ति के लिए करें इस यंत्र की साधना*


  


 विवाह के बाद  पति-पत्नी की प्रथम अभिलाषा रहती है कि उनका घर नन्हें-मुन्ने की  किलकारियों से गूंजे। लेकिन कई कारणों के चलते यह संभव नहीं हो पाता। इसका  एक कारण पत्नी में होने वाली कमी भी होती है। यदि पुत्रोत्पत्तिकर यंत्र की  साधना विधि-विधान से की जाए तो संतान होने की संभावना काफी बढ़ जाती है।  काकवंध्या स्त्री के लिए यह यंत्र काफी लाभदायक है।   

*विधि-*  इस यंत्र को अष्टगंध से भोजपत्र पर लिखकर एक महीने तक षोड्शोपचार से पूजन  करें। एक अन्य भोजपत्र पर प्रतिदिन यह यंत्र एक सौ आठ बार लिखें। इसके बाद  पूर्णाहुति करके ब्राह्मण भोजन, हवनादि करके मुख्य यंत्र (जिसकी एक माह तक  पूजा की है) को लाल रंग के कपड़े में बांध कर स्त्री की कमर में कमर में इस  प्रकार बांधें कि वह गर्भाशय से स्पर्श होता रहे। प्रतिदिन लिखे जाने वाले  यंत्र को पानी में या पीपल के वृक्ष पर विसर्जित कर दें।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*शुभ फल भी देता है कालसर्प दोष*

*कालसर्प दोष का नाम सुनते ही मन में भय  उत्पन्न हो जाता है। आमतौर पर माना जाता है कि कालसर्प दोष जीवन में बहुत  दु:ख देता है और असफलता का कारण भी होता है। लेकिन कई बार कुंडली में विशेष  योगों के चलते यह शुभाशुभ फल भी प्रदान करता है।

राहु को कालसर्प  का मुख माना गया है। यदि राहु के साथ कोई भी ग्रह उसी राशि और नक्षत्र में  शामिल है, तो वह ग्रह कालसर्प योग के मुख में स्थित माना जाता है। 

यदि  जातक की कुंडली में सूर्य कालसर्प के मुख में स्थित है अर्थात राहु के साथ  स्थित हो तथा 1, 2, 3, 10 अथवा 12 वें स्थान में हो एवं शुभ राशि और शुभ  प्रभाव में हो तो प्रतिष्ठा दिलवाता है। जातक का स्वास्थ्य उत्तम रहता है।  वह राजनीतिक और सामाजिक कार्यों में प्रसिद्धि प्राप्त करता है। 

यदि  जातक की कुंडली में कालसर्प के मुख में चंद्रमा शुभ स्थिति और प्रभाव में  हो तो जातक को परिपक्व और उच्च विचारधारा वाला बनाता है।

यदि जातक  की कुंडली में मंगल कालसर्प के मुख में स्थित हो तो इसकी शुभ एवं बली  स्थिति जातक को पराक्रमी और साहसी तथा व्यवहार कुशल बनाती है। वह हमेशा  कामयाब होता है।

बुध यदि कालसर्प के मुख में स्थित हो तथा शुभ  स्थिति और प्रभाव में हो तो ऐसे जातक को उच्च शिक्षा मिलती है तथा वह बहुत  उन्नति भी करता है।

राहु के साथ गुरु की युति गुरु-चांडाल योग बनाती  है। ज्योतिष में इसे अशुभ माना जाता है। लेकिन अगर यह योग शुभ स्थिति और  शुभ प्रभाव में हो तो जातक को अच्छी प्रगति मिलती है।

कालसर्प के मुख में स्थित शुक्र शुभ स्थिति और प्रभाव में होने पर पूर्ण स्त्री सुख प्रदान करता है। दाम्पत्य जीवन सुखमय होता है।

यदि कालसर्प के मुख में शनि शुभ स्थिति हो तो जातक को परिपक्व और तीक्ष्ण बुद्धि वाला होता है।
*

----------


## draculla

*आप का नया रूप देखकर मज़ा आ गया/मेरी ओर से +रेप 
*

----------


## man-vakil

*उत्तम अति उत्तम*

----------


## aish

भाई आपने एक बहुत अच्छा परन्तु विस्वस्पूर्ण काम किये हैं.

हमें एक जानकारी चाहिए : अगर छत के ऊपर चिल मंडराए और छत पे खड़े रहने पर पंजे से मरे तो इसका मतलब क्या होता है.इससे क्या पता चलता है.अगर कुछ गडबड है तो निदान बताये.....आपके जवाब का इंतज़ार रहेगा.

----------


## Ranveer

_दोस्तों ..मै मंगला हूँ  जैसा ज्योतिषियों का कहना है..क्या इस दोष का कोई उपाय है..._

----------


## Ranveer

_लगता है की चाचा जी साबू के ग्रह जुपिटर  चले गएँ है..:d_

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*महाशिवरात्रि: रोगों से छुटकारा दिलाता है यह उपाय*

*भगवान शंकर अपने भक्तों को सभी सुख  प्रदान करते हैं। यहां तक कि वे मरणासन्न भक्त को भी नया जीवन प्रदान कर  सकते हैं। शिव हर प्रकार से अपने भक्तों आरोग्य प्रदान करते हैं।  महाशिवरात्रि भगवान शिव की प्रमुख रात्रि है। इस दिन रोग निवारण के लिए किए  गए उपाय बेहद लाभकारी होते हैं। 

यदि आप किसी पुराने रोग से पीडि़त  हैं और काफी उपचार करवाने के बाद भी कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ रहा है तो इसके  निवारण के लिए महाशिवरात्रि पर नीचे लिखा उपाय करें। शीघ्र ही आपकी बीमारी  दूर हो जाएगी।

उपाय

महाशिवरात्रि के दिन भगवान शिव के  मंदिर में जाकर शिवलिंग का दूध एवं काले तिल से युक्त जल द्वारा अभिषेक  करें। अभिषेक के लिए तांबे के बर्तन को छोड़कर किसी अन्य धातु के पात्र का  उपयोग करें। अभिषेक 108 बार करें। अभिषेक करते समय ऊँ जूं स: मंत्र का जप  करते रहें।

इसके बाद भगवान शिव से रोग निवारण के लिए प्रार्थना करें  और प्रत्येक सोमवार को रात में सवा नौ बजे के बाद गाय के सवा पाव कच्चे  दूध से शिवलिंग का अभिषेक करने का संकल्प लें। महाशिवरात्रि के बाद इस  संकल्प का पालन करें तथा अभिषेक करते समय भी इसी मंत्र का जप करें। भगवान  शिव की कृपा से आप शीघ्र ही आप रोग मुक्त हो जाएंगे।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*इस प्रयोग से आपकी तिजोरी हमेशा भरी रहेगी*

*कुछ लोग कहते हैं कि भाग्य लिखा नहीं  मिटता या नहीं टलता लेकिन यह सच नहीं है क्योंकि यदि भाग्य लिखने वाले को  ही प्रसन्न कर लिया जाये। तब  तो कहना ही क्या? तब तो भाग्य को बदलना ही  पड़ता है। 

तब तो जीवन की सारी परेशानियां और अवरोध मिट  जाती है। इसलिए महंगाई के जमाने में आवश्यकताओं और सुविधाओं के बढऩे के  साथ-साथ हम चाहे जितना पैसा कमा ले, कम ही है। धन की बढ़ती जरूरत के लिए  अतिरिक्त कार्य करना होता है। 

फिर भी आवश्यकताएं पूरी नहीं  हो पाती। ऐसे में मेहनत के साथ-साथ धन की देवी लक्ष्मी की उपासना भी जाए  तो व्यक्ति सभी ऐश्वर्य और सुख-शांति प्राप्त करता है। यदि आप भी अपने  भाग्य का लिखा बदलना चाहते है तो नीचे लिखे इस मंत्र का जप करें।* 

*-सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि से निवृत होकर।

- बाजोट पर लाल कपड़ा बिछाएं उस पर लक्ष्मी की तस्वीर के रखें।

-उसके बाद उस पर एक मोती शंख भी रखें।

-अब नीचे लिखे मंत्र के जप के साथ एक-एक चावल चढ़ाएं।

- जितनी बार हो सके इस मंत्र का जप करें। 

- उसके बाद यह मोती शंख को लाल कपड़े में लपेटकर तिजोरी में रखें।*


*मंत्र: ऊँ ऐं ह्रीं श्रीं क्लीं दारिद्रय विनाशके जगत्प्रसूत्यै नम:।।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*कार्य सिद्धि की शक्ति देता है यह मंत्र*

*दैनिक जीवन में हर कार्य को करने  के लिए शक्ति यानि ऊर्जा की आवश्यकता होती है। शक्ति तन के लिए व मन के  लिए। इसके अलावा यदि आप अपने जीवन में कुछ पाना चाहते हैं तो इसके लिए भी  आपको कार्य सिद्धि की शक्ति चाहिए होती है। यानि शक्ति हर काम के लिए जरुरी  है। यहां शक्ति से अभिप्राय ताकत से नहीं है। तन, मन और दृढ़इच्छा का  मिलाजुला रूप ही शक्ति है। तन, मन तथा किसी विशेष कार्य सिद्धि के लिए  शक्ति प्राप्त करने के लिए नीच लिखे मंत्र का जप करना चाहिए। यह  दुर्गासप्तशती के ग्यारहवें अध्याय का ग्यारहवां मंत्र है। 

मंत्र

*सृष्टिस्थितिविना  ानां शक्तिभूते सनातनि।

गुणाश्रये गुणमये नारायणि नमोस्तु ते।।*



जप विधि

प्रात:काल  जल्दी उठकर साफ वस्त्र पहनकर सबसे पहले माता दुर्गा की पूजा करें। इसके  बाद एकांत में कुश के आसन पर बैठकर लाल चंदन के मोतियों की माला से इस  मंत्र का जप करें। इस मंत्र की प्रतिदिन 5 माला जप करने से तन, मन तथा  कार्यों को सिद्ध करने की शक्ति प्राप्त होती है। यदि जप का समय, स्थान,  आसन, तथा माला एक ही हो तो यह मंत्र शीघ्र ही सिद्ध हो जाता है।
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> _दोस्तों ..मै मंगला हूँ  जैसा ज्योतिषियों का कहना है..क्या इस दोष का कोई उपाय है..._


*र**णवीर जी ..... मंगला या मांगलिक दोष किस प्रकार का है .... ये तो आपकी  कुंडली देख कर ही पता चलेगा .... फिर भी आप ये उपाय करें ........
- शिव आराधना करें ..... शिव लिंग पर हर मंगलवार को एक जलेबी का भोग लगायें 
- हनुमान चालीसा का नित्य पाठ करें और यदि रोज़ संभव नहीं हो तो मंगलवार और शनिवार को जरुर करें 
**- हर मंगलवार को शहद खाएं।

- 12 मंगलवार तक गुड़ पानी में बहाएं।

- हर मंगलवार को हनुमान मंन्दिर में लड्डू का प्रसाद चढ़ाए और बांटे।

- कुत्तों को मिठी रोटीयां खिलाएं।

- बताशे पानी में बहाएं।

- 7 मंगलवार तक दूध में चावल धोकर पानी में बहाएं।

- बंदरों को चने खिलाएं।
**
अगर इन उपायों को अपनाएंगे तो हो सकता है कि आपकी कुंडली में मंगल दोष के  प्रभाव के कारण जो परेशानिया आपके जीवन में है वो कम हो जाएँगी 
और वैसे एक कहावत है ........ "मंगल मुखी सदा सुखी" 
कर्म करते रहे ज्योतिष या कोई और उपाय केवल आपकी मदद के लिए है ....  पूरी तरह इन पर निर्भर ना रहें*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> भाई आपने एक बहुत अच्छा परन्तु विस्वस्पूर्ण काम किये हैं.
> 
> हमें एक जानकारी चाहिए : अगर छत के ऊपर चिल मंडराए और छत पे खड़े रहने पर पंजे से मरे तो इसका मतलब क्या होता है.इससे क्या पता चलता है.अगर कुछ गडबड है तो निदान बताये.....आपके जवाब का इंतज़ार रहेगा.


*ऐश जी ....... आप कृपा करके आपनी समस्या विस्तार से बताये  ये आपके साथ  होता है या किसी और के साथ .... और किसी विशेष दिन या रोज़ ....*

----------


## aish

भाई चाचा चौधरी रेप्लय के लोए धन्यबाद .ये अक्सर हमारे घर के आस पास के एरिया में ठण्ड के दिनों में होता है.

एक बात और आपसे पूछनी थी की आपने जो पहले मंत्र दिए हैं (आदमी  को अपने कण्ट्रोल में करने का ),उसका पालन किस तरह करना है,कुछ एहतियात भी बरतना है या सिर्फ मंत्र जप करती रहना है.
बहुत ही मुश्किल दौर से गुजर रहे है,अतः आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की आप इस बारे में हमारी कदद करे.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> भाई चाचा चौधरी रेप्लय के लोए धन्यबाद .ये अक्सर हमारे घर के आस पास के एरिया में ठण्ड के दिनों में होता है.
> 
> एक बात और आपसे पूछनी थी की आपने जो पहले मंत्र दिए हैं (आदमी  को अपने कण्ट्रोल में करने का ),उसका पालन किस तरह करना है,कुछ एहतियात भी बरतना है या सिर्फ मंत्र जप करती रहना है.
> बहुत ही मुश्किल दौर से गुजर रहे है,अतः आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की आप इस बारे में हमारी कदद करे.


*ऐश जी वो जो चील मंडराने वाला मामला है उस से परेशां होने की जरुरत नहीं है .... ये नोर्मल है 
और जो मंत्र पूर्व में दिया है उसको केवल जपने मात्र से ही शत्रुओ का प्रभाव कम हो जाता है नियमित रूप से जाप करते रहे 
और एक विशेस बात ध्यान में रखे की इनका गलत प्रयोग आप पर उल्टा प्रभाव डाल सकता है इसलिए नेक और साफ़ नीयत से ही इनका प्रयोग करें*

----------


## hot gujju

चाचा जी, आपके इस पोस्ट से सभी योग्य मार्गदर्शन मिलेगा | आपके इस उपायों से कही कितनो का भला होगा |
आप इसे जारी रखे |
मेरी भी एक समस्या है | में कोइ भी आर्थिक या समाजिक या  कुतुम्बिक कार्य करने जाता हु तो मुझे सफलता नहीं मिलती कार्य के आरम्भ में  सफल होता हु पर कार्य पूरानहीं कर पाता | मेरी कुन्द्लीमे १२ स्थान पर  सूर्य है | और चोथे में नीच का मगल है | यदि आपके पास कोइ उपाय हो तो हमें  बताये | में नट-बोल्ट बेचने का धंधा करता हु |

----------


## bawa009

आप हमें गीदड़ सिंग्गी के बारे में बातें विस्तार से 
नर और मादा में अंतर कैसे करें और उसके फायदे और नुक्सान

----------


## aish

कृपया कर मंत्र का प्रयोग के बारें में विस्तार से बताएं की कब और कैसे इनका उचारण करना है.
एक रेकुएस्ट है आपसे आप जिस तरह की गणेश की फोटो के बारें में बताये है वैसी पिक्चर नहीं मिल रही है.कृपया कर इस बारें में मदद करें.
थैंक्स स्वीकार करें.


> *ऐश जी वो जो चील मंडराने वाला मामला है उस से परेशां होने की जरुरत नहीं है .... ये नोर्मल है 
> और जो मंत्र पूर्व में दिया है उसको केवल जपने मात्र से ही शत्रुओ का प्रभाव कम हो जाता है नियमित रूप से जाप करते रहे 
> और एक विशेस बात ध्यान में रखे की इनका गलत प्रयोग आप पर उल्टा प्रभाव डाल सकता है इसलिए नेक और साफ़ नीयत से ही इनका प्रयोग करें*

----------


## bawa009

फोटो कें आपने जो दिशा बताई है वोह हमारे हिसाब से होनी चाहिए या गणेश जी के हिसाब से 




> कृपया कर मंत्र का प्रयोग के बारें में विस्तार से बताएं की कब और कैसे इनका उचारण करना है.
> एक रेकुएस्ट है आपसे आप जिस तरह की गणेश की फोटो के बारें में बताये है वैसी पिक्चर नहीं मिल रही है.कृपया कर इस बारें में मदद करें.
> थैंक्स स्वीकार करें.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> फोटो कें आपने जो दिशा बताई है वोह हमारे हिसाब से होनी चाहिए या गणेश जी के हिसाब से


*



			
				 "रूके हुए कार्यों की सिद्धि के  लिए  यह प्रयोग बहुत ही लाभदायक है। गणेश चतुर्थी को गणेश जी का ऐसा चित्र  घर  या दुकान पर लगाएं, जिसमें उनकी सूंड दायीं ओर मुड़ी हुई हो। इसकी  आराधना  करें। इसके आगे लौंग तथा सुपारी रखें। जब भी कहीं काम पर जाना हो,  तो एक  लौंग तथा सुपारी को साथ ले कर जाएं, तो काम सिद्ध होगा। लौंग को  चूसें तथा  सुपारी को वापस ला कर गणेश जी के आगे रख दें तथा जाते हुए कहें  श्री गणेश  काटो कलेशं।"
			
		

**गणेश जी की सूंड गणेश जी के दायें और होनी चाहिए यानि जब हम उसको देखे तो वो हमारे बाएं हाथ की और मुड़ी होगी 
और इस मंत्र के जाप के कोई विशेष नियम नहीं है ....... जब आपका दिल कहे तब इसका जप करे*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी, आपके इस पोस्ट से सभी योग्य मार्गदर्शन मिलेगा | आपके इस उपायों से कही कितनो का भला होगा |
> आप इसे जारी रखे |
> मेरी भी एक समस्या है | में कोइ भी आर्थिक या समाजिक या  कुतुम्बिक कार्य करने जाता हु तो मुझे सफलता नहीं मिलती कार्य के आरम्भ में  सफल होता हु पर कार्य पूरानहीं कर पाता | मेरी कुन्द्लीमे १२ स्थान पर  सूर्य है | और चोथे में नीच का मगल है | यदि आपके पास कोइ उपाय हो तो हमें  बताये | में नट-बोल्ट बेचने का धंधा करता हु |


*गुज्जू जी आपके ये समस्या आपके खुद के स्वाभाव के कारण है  आप कोई भी काम  बहुत उत्साह  के साथ प्रारंभ करते है लेकिन उसका मध्य आते आते शिथिल पड़  जाते है और उसी के बीच कोई दूसरा काम सुरु कर देते है जो की पहेले वाले के  पूरा होने के बाद भी आसानी से किया जा सकता था ! आप सबसे पहेले आपने  उतावलेपन को वश में करें 
इसके लिए आप आपने कार्य के बीच बीच में आपकी दुकान या घर पर शवासन ५-५ मिनिट के लिए करे 
और रही बात ज्योतिष की सलाह  की की तो आप ये उपाय करे
- घर से बाहर सुबह काम पर या दुकान पर जाते समय रात की बची हुई रोटी या  संभव हो तो सुबह बनी हुई एक या दो रोटी घर से निकलते समय गली के कुत्तो को  खिलाते आये ध्यान रहे एक ही कुत्ते को न खिलाये जब की वह कई और भी खड़े हो  सब को टुकड़े कर कर के रोटी दे
- शनिवार को शनि मंदिर में तेल अर्पण करे और तेल पात्र में अपना चेहरा देख कर बोले "जय शनि देव की"*

----------


## hot gujju

चाचा जी, आपने हमें जो मार्गदर्शन दिया उसके लिए धन्यवाद |
हम इस टोचके को कायम करेंगे |

----------


## SUNIL1107

चाचाचोधरी  जी सूत्र देख कर ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि शायद आपको ज्योतिष में विशेषज्ञता है ! यदि हाँ तो कुछ हम भी अपनी कुंडली के विषय में आपसे कुछ सलाह लें !

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*आंखों का फड़कना भी कर जाता है बड़ा 'संकेत'*

मनुष्य का शरीर काफी संवेदनशील होता  है। यही कारण है कि भविष्य में होने वाली घटना के प्रति हमारा शरीर पहले ही  आशंका व्यक्त कर देता है। शरीर के विभिन्न अंगों का फड़कना भी भविष्य में  होने वाली घटनाओं से हमें अवगत कराने का एक माध्यम है। किस अंग के फड़कने  का क्या शुभ-अशुभ फल होता है, वह इस प्रकार है- 

*सिर के विभिन्न हिस्सों का फड़कना
*
सिर  के अलग-अलग हिस्सों के फड़कने का भिन्न-भिन्न अर्थ होता है जैसे- मस्तक  फड़कने से भौतिक सुखों की प्राप्ति होती है। कनपटी फड़के  तो इच्छाएं पूर्ण  होती हंै। दाहिनी आंख व भौंह फड़के तो समस्त अभिलाषा पूर्ण होती है। बांई  आंख व भौंह फड़के तो शुभ समाचार मिलता है।दोनों गाल यदि फड़के तो धन की  प्राप्ति होती है। यदि होंठ फडफ़ड़ाएं तो किसी मित्र का आगमन होता है। मुंह  का फड़कना पुत्र की ओर से शुभ समाचार का सूचक होता है। यदि लगातार दाहिनी  पलक फडफ़ड़ाए तो शारीरिक कष्ट होता है।

*हाथ के विभिन्न हिस्सों का फड़कना
*
दाहिनी  ओर का कंधा फड़के तो धन-संपदा मिलती है। बांई ओर का फड़के तो सफलता मिलती  है और यदि दोनों कंधे फड़कें तो झगड़े की संभावना रहती है। हथेली में यदि  फडफ़ड़ाहत हो तो व्यक्ति किसी विपदा में फंस जाता है। हाथों की अंगुलियां  फड़के तो मित्र से मिलना होता है। दाईं ओर की बाजू फड़के तो धन व यश लाभ  तथा बाईं ओर की बाजू फड़के तो खोई वस्तु मिल जाती है। दाईं ओर की कोहनी  फड़के तो झगड़ा होता है, बाईं ओर की कोहनी फड़के तो धन की प्राप्ति होती  है।

*शरीर के मध्य भागों का फड़कना
*
पीठ  फड़के तो विपदा में फंसने की संभावना रहती है। दाहिनी ओर की बगल फड़के तो  नेत्रों का रोग हो जाता है। पसलियां फड़के तो विपदा आती है। छाती में  फडफ़ड़ाहट मित्र से मिलने का सूचक होती है। ह्रदय का ऊपरी भाग फड़के तो  झगड़ा होने की संभावना होती है। नितंबों के फड़कने पर प्रसिद्धि व सुख  मिलता है।

*पैर के विभिन्न हिस्सों का फड़कना
*
दाहिनी  ओर की जांघ फड़के तो अपमान होता है, बाईं ओर की फड़के तो धन लाभ होता है।  गुप्तांग फड़के तो दूर की यात्रा पर जाना होता है। दाहिनें पैर का तलवा  फड़के तो कठिनाइयों का सामना करना पड़ता है। बाईं ओर का फड़के तो निश्चित  रूप से यात्रा पर जाना होता है।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*नारियल करेगा हर परेशानी दूर*

*महालक्ष्मी  की प्राप्ति में दुर्लभ  वस्तुएं  श्री यंत्र , एकमुखी रूद्राक्ष , एकाक्षी नारियल मोती शंख आदि  प्रमुख है। एकाक्षी नारियल का अपना अलग महत्व है। यह लक्ष्मी का साक्षात  स्वरूप है। सामान्यत: नारियल में दो काले बिंदू होते हैं। ये बिन्दू ही आंख  कहलाती है लेकिन बहुत ही कम मात्रा में ऐसे नारियल प्रयास करने से मिल  जाते हैं। जिस पर एक ही आंख होती है।* 

*-एकाक्षी नारियल घर में स्थायी सम्पति, ऐश्वर्य और आनन्द देता है। 

-इसे सुंघाने मात्र से स्त्री गर्भ के कष्ट से मुक्ति मिलती है और सरलता से प्रसव होता है।

- श्री फल को सात बार पानी में डूबोकर सात बार ही श्रीं मंत्र का जप करें फिर पानी छिटने से भूत-प्रेतों का उपद्रव शांत हो जाता है।

-  यदि मुकदमे में विजय प्राप्त करना हो तो रविवार को उस पर विरोधी का नाम  लेकर लाल कनेर का फूल रख दें। जिस दिन न्यायालय में जाना हो उस दिन वह फूल  अपने साथ लेकर फिर लाल कनेर का फूल रख दें और जिस दिन न्यायालय में जाना हो  उस दिन वह फूल अपने साथ लेकर जाए तो सारी स्थिति अनुकूल हो जाती है।

-  यदि कुछ भी प्रयोग न किया जाए तब भी इस प्रकार का नारियल सिर्फ अपनी  तिजोरी में लाल कपड़े मे लपेटकर रखने मात्र से भी बहुत प्रभाव पड़ता है।

- नारियल पर चन्दन, केशर, रोली मिलाकर उसका तिलक ललाट पर  लगाने से व्यक्ति हर कार्य में पूर्ण सफलता प्राप्त करने लगता है।
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*क्या आपको दमा है? यह टोटके करें*

*सांस की बीमारी (दमा) एक आम रोग है।  वर्तमान समय में अधिकांश लोग इससे पीडि़त हैं। आमतौर पर यह रोग अनुवांशिक  होता है तो कुछ लोगों को मौसम के कारण हो जाता है। इसके कारण रोगी कोई भी  काम ठीक से नहीं कर पाते और जल्दी थक जाते हैं। मेडिकल साइंस द्वारा इस रोग  का संपूर्ण उपचार संभव है। साथ ही यदि नीचे लिखे उपायों को भी किया जाए तो  इस रोग में जल्दी आराम मिलता है। * 

*1- शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम सोमवार  से लगातार तीन सोमवार तक एक सफेद रूमाल में मिश्री एवं चांदी का एक चौकोर  टुकड़ा बांधकर बहते जल में प्रवाहित करें तथा शिवजी को चावल के आटे का दीपक  कपूर मिश्रित घी के साथ अर्पित करें। श्वास रोग दूर हो जाएंगे।

2- रविवार को एक पात्र में जल भरकर उसमें चांदी की अंगूठी डालकर सोमवार को खाली पेट उस जल का सेवन करें। दमा रोग दूर हो जाएगा।

3-  किसी भी मास के प्रथम सोमवार को विधि-विधानपूर्वक चमेली की जड़ को  अभिमंत्रित करके सफेद रेशमी धागे में बांधकर गले में धारण करें और प्रत्येक  सोमवार को बार-बार आइने में अपना चेहरा देंखे। सांस की सभी बीमारियां दूर  हो जाएंगी।

4- सांस की नली में सूजन, सांस लेने में तकलीफ, फेफड़ों  में सूजन के कारण कफ जमने अथवा खांसी से मुक्ति पाने के लिए किसी शुभ समय  में केसर की स्याही और तुलसी की कलम द्वारा भोजपत्र पर चंद्र यंत्र का  निर्माण करवाकर गले में धारण करें। श्वास संबंधी सभी रोग दूर हो जाएंगे।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*धन्यबाद चोधरी जी आपने हमारे प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया ! कृपया बताइए ना !*

----------


## puzcraker

*बहुत सुन्दर चाचा चोधरी .....
*शनि की साढ़े साती के प्रभाव मैं हूँ और २०१३ तक ग्रसित रहूँगा लेकिन मुझे आजकल एक अच्छे वयवसाय का प्रस्ताव है ...क्या मुझे करना चाहिए ...मेरी राशी कन्या है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *बहुत सुन्दर चाचा चोधरी .....
> *शनि की साढ़े साती के प्रभाव मैं हूँ और २०१३ तक ग्रसित रहूँगा लेकिन मुझे आजकल एक अच्छे वयवसाय का प्रस्ताव है ...क्या मुझे करना चाहिए ...मेरी राशी कन्या है


*श्रीमान जी ! शनि की साढ़ेशती में जरुरी नहीं की वो अशुभ ही फल दे इसके लिए  दुसरे अन्य ग्रहों की स्थिति की विवेचना भी जरुरी है लेकिन फिर भी आप को  लगता है की समस्या है तो प्रत्येक शनिवार को शनि देव को काले उड़द और सरसों  का तेल अर्पण करें और हो सके तो काले कुत्ते को सरसों के तेल से चुपड़ी  रोटी सुबह सुबह देवें आप की परेशानिया कम होंगी*

----------


## puzcraker

परामर्श के लिए आपका धन्यवाद् ...मैं अपने ग्रहों की पूर्ण स्थिति जानकर फिर आपको दोबारा तकलीफ दूंगा ...पुनः आपको धन्यवाद्

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही मस्त हे आप का सूत्र 
 फूल बनकर मुस्कुराना जिन्दगी हे .
मुस्कुरा के गम भुलाना जिन्दगी हे,,,

----------


## harish0758

chacha ji 
kuch samay pehle mujhe hamare store room me ek billi ka bacha mila tha mene kuch dino tak uska palan kiya par baad me wo mar gaya kya is se kuch ashubh hota hai

----------


## harish0758

aur apna future janna chata hu
meri birth date 11-8-1988 aur time 7:00pm hai aur city ajmer

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर शिक्षण का व्यवसाय है पिछले कुछ महीनो से इसमे बाधा आ रही है धन की कमी हो रही है कृपया कोई उपाय बता*ये

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*शनि जयंती: मौका न छोड़ें सिंह, कन्या, तुला राशि वाले*

*1 जून को शनि जयंती है। इस दिन शनि की विशेष पूजा और ज्योतिषीय उपाय बहुत फायदेमंद साबित होंगे। जिन लोगों पर अभी शनि की साढ़े साती चल रही है, उन्हें इस दिन शनि की आराधना करनी चाहिए। शनि की साढ़ेसाती हमेशा ही अशुभ फल देने वाली नहीं होती। शनि अपने गोचर प्रभाव के कारण कुछ कठोर दंड जरूर देता है लेकिन जो जातक धैर्य, सत्यनिष्ठा और ईमानदारी से अपना काम करता है, उन्हें शनि अपने दृष्टि प्रभाव से हर कार्य में सफल कर देता है।

वर्तमान में शनि कन्या राशि में भ्रमण कर रहा है। इस राशि वालों को साढ़ेसाती का दूसरा ढैय्या चल रहा है। सिंह राशि वालों को साढ़ेसाती का उतरता हुआ अन्तिम (तीसरा) ढैय्या चल रहा है और तुला राशि वालों को साढ़ेसाती का पहला ढैय्या चल रहा है। इन राशियों पर साढ़ेसाती चलने के साथ साथ मिथुन और कुंभ राशि पर भी शनि का असर रहेगा। यह असर 15 नवंबर तक इन राशियों पर रहेगा।

15 नवंबर को शनि तुला राशि में प्रवेश करेगा। तब कन्या राशि वालों को शनि का उतरता हुआ अंतिम ढैय्या रहेगा। तब तुला राशि वालों को दूसरा ढैय्या चलेगा। 15 नवंबर से वृश्चिक राशि वाले जातको को शनि की साढ़ेसाती शुरू हो जाएगी।



शनि के बुरे असर से बचने के साढ़ेसाती के उपाय-

सिंह राशि-

इस राशि वालों को साढ़ेसाती का अंतिम चरण चल रहा है इससे सिंह राशि वालों को पैसों से संबंधित समस्याओं से जुझना पड़ रहा है। आमदनी कम और खर्च ज्यादा हो रहा है। मानसिक तनाव भी बढ़ता जा रहा है। इसलिए ये उपाय करें

- प्रति शनिवार तेल में अपना चेहरा देखकर किसी गरीब को तेल दान करें।

- हर शनिवार को काली वस्तुओं का दान करें। जैसे काले तिल, काले वस्त्र, काला कंबल, काला कपड़ा, काली छतरी का दान करें।

- प्रतिदिन हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।

कन्या राशि-

इस राशि वालों को साढ़ेसाती का दूसरा चरण चल रहा है। इस समय कन्या राशि वालों पर शनि देव का विशेष प्रभाव पड़ रहा है। इससे इन लोगोंं का परिवारिक और व्यवसायिक जीवन बिगड़ रहा है। शत्रु भी बढऩे लगे हैं। इसलिए इस राशि वालों को ये उपाय करने चाहिए

- हनुमानजी को सिंदूर और चमेली का तेल अर्पित करें।

- शनिदेव को तेल चढ़ाएं।

- काली गाय को घास खिलाएं।

- शनिवार के दिन व्रत करे और लोहे का दान दें।

तुला राशि-

इस राशि वालों पर अभी शनि का पहला ही ढैय्या शुरू हुआ है संघर्ष, परेशानि और मेहनत के दिन अभी शुरू ही हुए हैं इसलिए अभी से इस राशि वालें ये उपाय करें

- काले कुत्ते को तेल की रोटी खिलाएं।

- भैरव मन्दिर में जलते दीपक में तेल डालें।

- तवा अंगीठी आदि का दान दें।

- किसी लंगड़े व्यक्ति को शनि की वस्तुओं का दान दें।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

28 मई: आज का पंचांग, क्या है आज ग्रह स्थिति, कैसा रहेगा राशिफल और कारोबार?
*तिथि- एकादशी

नक्षत्र- रेवती

सूर्योदय- 05:56

सूर्यास्त- 06:53

अक्षांक्ष- 23:11 उत्तर

देशांश- 75:43 पूर्व

ग्रह स्थिति- चंद्र मीन में, सूर्य वृष में, मंगल मेष में, बुध मेष में, गुरू मेष में, शुक्र मेष में, शनि कन्या राशि में, राहु वृश्चिक में और केतु वृष राशि में स्थित है।

किस दिशा में यात्रा- जहां तक संभव हो पूर्व दिशा में यात्रा न करें यदि आवश्यक हो तो काली मिर्च का सेवन कर के यात्रा करें।

चोरी गई वस्तु- पूर्व दिशा में चोरी गई समझें, जल्दी ही मिल जाएगी।  

आज जिनका जन्मदिन है उनका वार्षिक राशिफल-

अपने व्यवहार से आप सबके हृदय पर राज करेंगे। सभी लोग आपको पसंद करेंगे। प्रेम के मामलों में सफलता प्राप्त होगी। कारोबार में आपको श्रेष्ठ सफलता मिलेगी। महिलाओं की पदौन्नति एवं उच्च पद की प्राप्ति होगी। जिम्मेदारी अधिक होने से वर्ष के मध्य में कार्य के उत्साह में कमी आएगी। धन के मामलों में सफलता मिलेगी। जोखिम भरा निवेश नहीं करे। माता-पिता आपके कार्य से प्रसन्न रहेंगे।

आज का कारोबार-

कारोबार में तेजी रहेगी। गेंहू, सोयाबीन, काला तिल, उड़द, चना, शक्कर, चावल, गुड़, केशर, मसूर के दामों में इजाफा होगा। शेयर के दाम गिरने की आंशका है। नए व्यवसाय के लिए दिन शुभ है। सोना-चांदी का व्यवसाय मंदा रहने के आसर है। सीसा, तांबा, पीतल, के भाव भी कम होंगे।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*झाड़ू पर पैर लगने से रूठ जाती हैं महालक्ष्मी*

*वैसे तो झाड़ू साफ-सफाई करने के काम आती है लेकिन शास्त्रों के अनुसार इसे धन की देवी महालक्ष्मी का रूप माना जाता है। इसी वजह से झाड़ू के संबंध में कई खास बातें बताई गई हैं। इन बातों को अपनाने से हमारे जीवन में धन संबंधी कई परेशानियां स्वत: ही दूर हो जाती हैं।

अक्सर कई घरों में ऐसा देखा जाता है कि झाड़ू पर पैर लगने के बाद उसे प्रणाम करते हुए क्षमा मांगी जाती है, क्योंकि झाड़ू को लक्ष्मी का रूप माना जाता है। विद्वानों के अनुसार झाड़ू पर पैर लगने से महालक्ष्मी का अनादर होता है। झाड़ू घर का कचरा बाहर करती है और कचरे को दरिद्रता का प्रतीक माना जाता है। जिस घर में पूरी साफ-सफाई रहती है वहां धन, संपत्ति और सुख-शांति रहती है। इसके विपरित जहां गंदगी रहती है वहां दरिद्रता का वास होता है। ऐसे घरों में रहने वाले सभी सदस्यों को कई प्रकार की आर्थिक परेशानियों का सामना करना पड़ता है। इसी कारण घर को पूरी तरह साफ रखने पर जोर दिया जाता है ताकि घर की दरिद्रता दूर हो सके और महालक्ष्मी की कृपा प्राप्त हो सके।

घर से दरिद्रता रूपी कचरे को दूर करके झाड़ू यानि महालक्ष्मी हमें धन-धान्य, सुख-संपत्ति प्रदान करती है। जब घर में झाड़ू का कार्य न हो तब उसे ऐसे स्थान पर रखा जाता है जहां किसी की नजर न पड़े। इसके अलावा झाड़ू को अलग रखने से उस पर किसी का पैर नहीं लगेगा जिससे देवी महालक्ष्मी का निरादर नहीं होगा। घर में झाड़ू को हमेशा छुपाकर ही रखना चाहिए।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर शिक्षण का व्यवसाय है पिछले कुछ महीनो से इसमे बाधा आ रही है धन की कमी हो रही है कृपया कोई उपाय बता*ये


*किसी ऐसी दुकान जो काफी चलती हो वहां से लोहे की कोई कील या नट आदि शनिवार के दिन खरीदकर, मांगकर या उठाकर ले आएं। काली उड़द के 10-15 दानों के साथ उसे एक शीशी में रख लें। धूप-दीप से पूजाकर ग्राहकों की नजरों से बचाकर दुकान में रख लें। व्यवसाय खुब चलेगा।
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बरसों बाद दुर्लभ संयोग, राखी पर 26 घंटे रहेगा श्रवण नक्षत्र**बरसों बाद रक्षा बंधन (13 अगस्त, शनिवार) पर पूर्णिमा व श्रवण नक्षत्र का विशेष संयोग बन रहा है। यह विशेष संयोग सबके लिए शुभ व सुख-समृद्धि दायक रहेगा।

ज्योतिषाचार्य पं. श्यामनारायण व्यास के अनुसार श्रवण नक्षत्र का प्रारंभ 12 अगस्त, शुक्रवार की शाम 4.05 से होगा जबकि पूर्णिमा रात्रि 11.46 से प्रारंभ होगी, जो शनिवार की मध्यरात्रि 12.28 तक रहेगी। वहीं श्रवण नक्षत्र शनिवार को शाम 6.05 तक तक यानी लगभग 26 घंटे तक रहेगा।

ज्योतिष शास्त्र में पूर्णिमा व श्रवण नक्षत्र दोनों को ही शुभ माना गया है इसलिए यह समय विशेष फलदाई रहेगा। ज्योतिषियों के अनुसार पूर्णिमा में श्रवण नक्षत्र इतने अधिक समय तक नहीं रहता और यदि सालों पहले रहा भी होगा तो इससे कम समय तक रहा होगा।


यह नक्षत्र वर्ष में श्रावण की पूर्णिमा के दिन पूर्ण चंद्रमा से संयोग करता है इसलिए इस मास को श्रावण कहते हैं। 27 नक्षत्रों में एक श्रवण नक्षत्र को अति शुभ माना गया है क्योंकि इसके आराध्य भगवान विष्णु हैं। श्रवण नक्षत्र सभी प्रकार के अवरोधों को समाप्त कर सभी कार्यों को शुभ बनाता है।


श्रवण नक्षत्र के समय महिलाएं परंपरानुसार घर के बाहर गाय के गोबर व लाल गेरु से श्रवण कुमार की कृति बनाकर पूजन कर उन पर रक्षासूत्र अर्पित करेंगी। सुख-समृद्धि के लिए यह पूजन किया जाता है।
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*व्यवसाय ठीक न चलें तो यह टोटका करें*

यदि व्यवसाय ठीक न चले तो चिंता होना स्वभाविक है क्योंकि इसका प्रभाव किसी एक व्यक्ति पर नहीं बल्कि पूरे परिवार पर समान रूप से पड़ता है। कई बार लोग प्रतिस्पर्धा में अंधे होकर दूसरे का व्यापार ठप्प करने के उद्देश्य से उसकी दुकान पर तंत्र क्रिया कर उसे बांध देते हैं या फिर व्यापार में हानि पहुंचाने का प्रयास करते हैं। इसे प्रकार की समस्या से निपटने के लिए नीचे लिखा एक छोटा सा टोटका ही काफी है

*टोटका*

किसी भी महीने के शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम रविवार से यह प्रयोग चालीस दिन तक लगातार करें। प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय के समय उठें और नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर नहा कर पूजन स्थान पर बैठकर ग्यारह माला गायत्री मंत्र का जप करें। आप जितनी श्रृद्धा व भावना से यह प्रयोग करेंगे फल भी उतना ही मिलेगा। प्रयोगकाल की अवधि में आपके व्यवसाय की उन्नति के रास्ते खुल जाएंगे।

*गायत्री मंत्र*

ॐ भूर्भुव स्वः । तत् सवितुर्वरेण्यं ।

भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि । धियो यो नः प्रचोदयात् ॥

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*वशीकरण का सबसे आसान तरीका*
यूं तो वशीकरण के कई तरीके प्रचलित हैं। जिनमें से कुछ तो सार्वजनिक हैं तथा कुछ अत्यंत गोपनीय किस्म के होते हैं। यंत्र, तंत्र और मंत्र के क्षेत्र में ही वशीकरण के कई अचूक और १०० प्रतिशत प्रमाणिक साधन या उपाय उपलब्ध हैं। किन्तु हर प्रयोग में किसी न किसी विशेष विधि एवं नियम-कायदों का पालन करना पड़ता ही है। इसीलिये, आज की इस भाग-दौड़ भरी जिंदगी में इंसान ऐसे तरीके या उपाय चाहता है जो कम से कम समय में सम्पन्न हो सकें। आजकल हर इंसान शार्टकट के जुगाड़ में लगा रहता है।


पारम्परिक और लम्बे रास्ते पर ना तो वह चलना चाहता है और ना ही उसके पास इतना समय होता है। इस बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए ही यहां वशीकरण यानि किसी को अपने प्रभाव में लाने या अनुकूल बनाने का सरल अनुभवी एवं अचूक तरीका या उपाय दिया जा रहा है। यह अचूक और शर्तिया कारगर उपाय इस प्रकार है-- 
*जिस भी व्यक्ति को आप अपने वश में करना चाहते हैं, उसका एक चित्र जो कि लगभग पुस्तक के आकार का तथा स्पष्ट छवि वाला हो, उपलब्ध करें। उस चित्र को इतनी ऊंचाई पर रखें कि जब आप पद्मासन में बैठे, तो उस चित्र की छवि आपकी आंखों के सामने ही रहे। ५ मिनिट तक प्राणायाम करने के पश्चात उस चित्र पर ध्यान एकाग्र करें। पूर्ण गहरे ध्यान में पंहुचकर उस चित्र वाले व्यक्तित्व से बार-बार अपने मन की बात कहें। कुछ समय के बाद अपने मन में यह गहरा विश्वास जगाएं कि आपके इस प्रयास का प्रभाव होने लगा है। यह प्रयोग सूर्योदय से पूर्व होना होता है।
*

यह पूरा प्रयोग असंख्यों बार अजमाने पर हर बार सफल रहता है। किन्तु इसकी सफलता पूरी तरह से व्यक्ति की एकाग्रता और अटूट विश्वास पर निर्भर रहती है। मात्र तीन से सात दिनों में इस प्रयोग के स्पष्ट प्रभाव दिखने लगते हैं।

----------


## Krish13

आप तो कमाल पे कमाल किये जा रहे हो चाचा साईँ 
आप इतनी अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो ये देख कर बहुत अच्छा लगा
मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ अनेक शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*यह मंत्र बदल देगा आपकी किस्मत*

*मंत्रों में अपार शक्ति होती है। मंत्र के बल पर आप कुछ भी पा सकते हैं यहां तक कि अपना बिगड़ा भाग्य भी संवार सकते हैं। मंत्रों के शक्ति से जीवन की हर परेशानी का सामना आसानी से किया जा सकता है। ऐसा ही एक मंत्र नीचे लिखा है यदि विधि पूर्वक इस मंत्र का प्रतिदिन जप किया जाए तो बिगड़ा भाग्य भी संवर सकता है साथ ही हर मनोकामना भी पूरी होती है।



मंत्र- ऊँ ह्रीं घृणीं सूर्य आदित्याय नम:



जप विधि

- रोज सूर्योदय से पूर्व उठकर स्नान आदि से निवृत होने के बाद मन ही मन भगवान सूर्य का स्मरण करें।

- उसके बाद सबसे पहले सूर्य की ओर मुंह कर सूर्य नमस्कार करें।

- एक तांबे के पात्र में पुष्पों के साथ तीन बार सूर्य को अघ्र्य अर्पित करें।

- फिर इस मंत्र का जितनी बार हो सके उतनी बार जप करें।

- जप लाल चंदन की माला से करें तथा कुश के आसन पर बैठें तो मंत्र शीघ्र ही सिद्ध हो जाता है।*

----------


## Mahendra2020

Name - Mahendra
 D_O_B - 22-02-1985
 Time - 09:20:05 am
 Place - Nokha (Bikaner)
 सर Plz मेरी पत्नी मुझसे तलाक लेना चाहती.
 lekin me nahi lena chata ha pls advice me

----------


## lalji1964

धां धी धू धूर्जटे: पत्नी वां वी वू वागधीश्वरी।
क्रां क्रीं क्रूं कालिका देवि शा शीं शू में शुभं कुरू।।

चाचा जी आपने यह सूत्र नहीं एक अमोल धरोहर तैयार   किया जो फोरम के लिए अमूल्य निधि के समान है !आपकी जितनी भी प्रशंसा   की जाय ,कम ही होगी ! आपको इस सूत्र के  निरूपण के लिए बहुत सा धन्यवाद  !

----------


## harish0758

aur apna future janna chata hu
meri birth date 11-8-1988 aur time 7:00pm hai aur city ajmer

----------


## Mahendra2020

धां धी धू धूर्जटे: पत्नी वां वी वू वागधीश्वरी।
 क्रां क्रीं क्रूं कालिका देवि शा शीं शू में शुभं कुरू।।


iska kya karna ha... pls reply

----------


## lalitji

चाचा जी मुझे अपना भाग्य पता करना है मेरी  जन्म तिथि है 30  जनवरी 1966 समय है 11.47 सुबह.

----------


## devkasnia

क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> धां धी धू धूर्जटे: पत्नी वां वी वू वागधीश्वरी।
>  क्रां क्रीं क्रूं कालिका देवि शा शीं शू में शुभं कुरू।।
> 
> 
> iska kya karna ha... pls reply


*पति पत्नी के बीच की आपसी तकरार को ये मंत्र प्यार में बदल देता है दोस्त
इस मन्त्र की जप विधि निम्न प्रकार है
- प्रतिदिन स्नान आदि नित्य कर्म से निवृत्त होकर इस मंत्र का 108 बार जप करना चाहिए।
- जप लाल चन्दन की माला से करना चाहिए और पूजा के समय कालिका देवी या दुर्गाजी की तस्वीर पर लाल पुष्प अवश्य चढ़ाएं।*

----------


## RANAJI1982

चाचा जी मेरा भी ये ही सवाल है , क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र है बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता है !

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह





> चाचा जी मेरा भी ये ही सवाल है , क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र है बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता है !


*आज कल हर कोई यही चाहता है ......... लेकिन दोस्त इन सब कामो को ना ही करें तो अच्छा है*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> aur apna future janna chata hu
> meri birth date 11-8-1988 aur time 7:00pm hai aur city ajmer





> चाचा जी मुझे अपना भाग्य पता करना है मेरी  जन्म तिथि है 30  जनवरी 1966 समय है 11.47 सुबह.


*
आप समस्या पूछे ........ समाधान मिलेगा
भाग्य बिना कर्म के नहीं मिलता है 
*
अगर आपको कुंडली विशेलेष्ण करवाना है तो
कृपया लालजी की इस सूत्र पर अपना विवरण दे
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8626

----------


## devkasnia

क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह

 plzz maded karo na

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*पानी जीवन का आधार है। इसके बिना जीवन की कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती। इस पानी को यदि तंत्र प्रयोग कर अभिमंत्रित कर लिया जाए तो इसके सेवन से कई लाइलाज रोग भी ठीक हो सकते हैं। पानी को अभिमंत्रित करना बहुत ही आसान है। इस पूरी प्रक्रिया में सबसे मुख्य बात श्रृद्धा व विश्वास की है। जानते हैं कि किस उपाय से साधारण पानी अमृत के समान बन सकता है।

उपाय



सबसे पहले हनुमानजी की एक ऐसी मूर्ति लेकर आए जिसमें उन्हें संजीवनी बूटी सहित पूरा पहाड़ लेकर उठाकर ले जाते हुए दिखाया गया हो। मंगलवार के दिन थोड़ा सा पानी लेकर तांबे के बर्तन में रखें। फिर उस बर्तन में सिंदूर लगाकर तिलक करें। इसके बाद हनुमानजी की मूर्ति उस पानी में डूबो दें।

फिर हनुमान बाहुक का पांच बार पाठ करें। पाठ समाप्त होने पर हाथ जोड़कर उठ जाएं। चौबीस घंटे के बाद हनुमानजी की मूर्ति व हनुमान बाहुक की पुस्तक को किसी नदी में प्रवाहित कर दें। अब यह जल रोगी को थोड़-थोड़ा पिलाते रहे। कुछ ही दिनों में आप देखेंगे कि रोगी धीरे-धीरे ठीक होने लगेगा।*

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया है दोस्त ..................अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है मुझे इसकी काफी जरुरत थी

----------


## Raja44

चाचा जी कालसर्प के बारे मेँ कुछ बताऐँ

----------


## Raja44

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सुत्र है और आगे बढते जाएँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री चाचा चोधरी जी बहुजन हिताय,बहुजन सुखाय उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें ,फिर भी आप श्री ने अति सरलता से पेश किया उसके लिए आप श्री को हार्दिक साधुवाद l

----------


## xman

मित्र मुझे किसी से एक तरफा प्रेम है मैं चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये

हालाँकि मैं उससे न तो शादी करना चाहता हूँ और न ही सेक्स

बस इतना चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये और उसको प्रेम का अहसास 

मित्र ऐसा कोई यन्त्र या मंत्र हो तो मुझे अवश्य बताएं

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र मुझे किसी से एक तरफा प्रेम है मैं चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये
> 
> हालाँकि मैं उससे न तो शादी करना चाहता हूँ और न ही सेक्स
> 
> बस इतना चाहता हूँ की उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये और उसको प्रेम का अहसास 
> 
> मित्र ऐसा कोई यन्त्र या मंत्र हो तो मुझे अवश्य बताएं


जब आप शादी नहीं करना चाहते और सेक्स भी नहीं तो फिर क्यों उसका और अपना चैन खराब करने में लगे हैं.
प्रेम बहुत ही पाकीजा चीज है कोई सीखने के लिए या किसी को निछा दिखाने के लिए करना उचित नहीं है..

----------


## xman

> जब आप शादी नहीं करना चाहते और सेक्स भी नहीं तो फिर क्यों उसका और अपना चैन खराब करने में लगे हैं.
> प्रेम बहुत ही पाकीजा चीज है कोई सीखने के लिए या किसी को निछा दिखाने के लिए करना उचित नहीं है..


मित्र मैं आपकी बात से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ और मुझे जिससे प्रेम है उसको मैं कई बार कह भी चूका हूँ पर उसका कहना है ki ये सारी बातें बेकार है 
इसलिए मैं चाहता हूँ ki उसको भी मुझसे प्रेम हो जाये  
उसको भी पता चल जाये ki प्रेम नाम ki कोई चीज़ भी होती है और उसको ये अहसास भी हो जाये ki जिसको प्रेम होता है उसकी मनो-स्तिति केसी हो जाती है
रही बात सेक्स ki तो जहाँ प्रेम है वहां सेक्स से कोई लेनादेना नहीं होता जहाँ  सेक्स है वहां सिर्फ सेक्स ही हो सकता है प्रेम नहीं

----------


## Mahendra2020

मित्र मेरे साथ भी काम की ही परेशानी है कि मै जो काम करता हूं मुझे नुकसान ही उठाना पडता है ! मेरी DOB 22.2.1985 ह ै मित्र हो सके तो कोई हल बताये time 09.20.15 am Place : NOkha
 mera tlak hoga ya nahi ya isko rokne ka koi upye ha kya.. bhai g help kijeye


 Mene jo Q. pucha apne to uska ans nahi dya h... meri kundli me kya 2 marige likhi h kya & talak hoga ya nahii... pls reply

----------


## faqfalls

पिछले एक वर्ष से समस्याओं से ग्रसित हूँ! जन्म तिथि 23/01/1969  है समय सुबह 10:00 एवं स्थान दिल्ली

----------


## munnuji11

बन्धुवर, सार्थक प्रयास हेतु अभिनन्दन …………………॥

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

bahut badhiya sutr

----------


## loolugupta

lage raho mitr

----------


## Yatuswami

Uttam Prayas Hai aur bhi bataiye...

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

[QUOTE=ChachaChoudhary;40835]*मंत्र जो शुगर और कैंसर का काल है*[SIZE=3][COLOR=red][B]आधुनिक चिकित्सा विज्ञान ने चाहे जितनी  प्रगति कर ली हो, पर बीमारियों पर नियंत्रण का उसका सपना आज तक अधूरा है।  आंकड़े तो यहां तक बयान करते हैं कि दवाओं के अनुपात में रोगों की वृद्धि  अधिक तेजी से हो रही है। किन्तु ऐसी विकट स्थिति में भी निराश होने की  आवश्यकता नहीं है। प्राचीन समय में भारत में यंत्र-तंत्र और मंत्र के रूप  में एक ऐसे विज्ञान का प्रचलन रहा है, जो बहुत ही शक्तिशाली और चमत्कारी  है। आज जिन बीमारियों को लाइलाज माना जा रहा है, उनका मंत्रों के द्वारा  स्थाई निवारण संभव है। तो आइये जाने ऐसे ही कुछ दुर्लभ और गुप्त मंत्र-कैंसर रोग:  कैंसर के रोगी इंसान को नीचे दिये गए सूर्य गायत्री मंत्र का प्रतिदिन कम  से कम पांच माला और अधिक से अधिक आठ माला जप, नियम पूर्वक एवं पूरी  श्रृद्धा और विश्वास के साथ करना चाहिये। इसके अतिरिक्त दूध में तुलसी की  पत्ती का रस मिलाकर पीना चाहिए। सूर्य-गायत्री का का जप एक अभेद्य कवच का  काम करता है- सूर्य गायत्री मंत्र -  भास्कराय विद्यहे, दिवाकर धीमहि , तन्नो सूर्य: प्रचोदयात्। [COLOR=blue]मधुमेह रोग:[/plz iske bare me puri jankari de ki kb aur kis smy shuru krna chahiye aur kis mala se krna chahiye, tatha ek mala me kitni goti rhni chahiye,108 ya 51.kya mala ki jagah badam k dane ya kuchh aur le skte hai, aur hm ise apne ghar me kr skte h? Kripya sahayta kre, aur maf kre mere mobile me hindi nhi ata hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> *पानी जीवन का आधार है। इसके बिना जीवन की कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती। इस पानी को यदि तंत्र प्रयोग कर अभिमंत्रित कर लिया जाए तो इसके सेवन से कई लाइलाज रोग भी ठीक हो सकते हैं। पानी को अभिमंत्रित करना बहुत ही आसान है। इस पूरी प्रक्रिया में सबसे मुख्य बात श्रृद्धा व विश्वास की है। जानते हैं कि किस उपाय से साधारण पानी अमृत के समान बन सकता है।उपायAttachment 257801सबसे पहले हनुमानजी की एक ऐसी मूर्ति लेकर आए जिसमें उन्हें संजीवनी बूटी सहित पूरा पहाड़ लेकर उठाकर ले जाते हुए दिखाया गया हो। मंगलवार के दिन थोड़ा सा पानी लेकर तांबे के बर्तन में रखें। फिर उस बर्तन में सिंदूर लगाकर तिलक करें। इसके बाद हनुमानजी की मूर्ति उस पानी में डूबो दें।फिर हनुमान बाहुक का पांच बार पाठ करें। पाठ समाप्त होने पर हाथ जोड़कर उठ जाएं। चौबीस घंटे के बाद हनुमानजी की मूर्ति व हनुमान बाहुक की पुस्तक को किसी नदी में प्रवाहित कर दें। अब यह जल रोगी को थोड़-थोड़ा पिलाते रहे। कुछ ही दिनों में आप देखेंगे कि रोगी धीरे-धीरे ठीक होने लगेगा।*


mujhe janna hai ki kya hanuman ji ki murti ke jagah hanuman ji ki photo se bhi ye mantra sidh ho  jayega.aur sindur se tilak kitni bar krni hai 1 bar ya 5 bar. Aur kya is jal ko thoda thoda kr k ek hi din me pila dena hai ya roj thoda thoda. Kripya koi madad kre mai bahut bahut abhari rhunga.please help.koi bhi dost hme slah de skte h jo is bat ko smjhte hai.

----------


## crushh

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है।

----------


## shriram

> *तंत्र प्रयोग जिनसे बरसेगा अपार धन* *इस महंगाई के जमाने में पैंसों की तंगी  होना  एक सामान्य बात है। यदि आप चाहते हैं कि आपके जीवन में भी कुछ ऐसा  हो जाए  कि हर तरफ से धन कि बारिश होने लगे लक्ष्मी आपके दरवाजे पर दस्तक  दे और  आपके जीवन से सारी आर्थिक परेशानियां खत्म हो जाए तो नीचे लिखे इस  उपाय को  अपनाकर आप भी अपने जीवन कि धन से जुड़ी सारी समस्याओं से निजात पा  सकते  हैं।* *- एकाक्षी नारियल को लाल कपड़े में बांधकर तिजोरी में रखें। - सफेद पलाश के फूल, चांदी की गणेश प्रतिमा, व चांदी में मड़ा हुए एकाक्षी नारियल को अभिमंत्रिमत कर तिजोरी में रखें।   - घर के मुख्य दरवाजे पर कुमकुम से स्वास्तिक बनाएं और बासमती चावल की   ढेरी पर एक सुपारी में कलावा बांध कर रख दें। धन का आगमन होने लगेगा। - सुबह शुभ मुहूर्त में एकाक्षी नारियल का कामिया सिन्दूर कुमकुम व चावल से पूजन करें धन लाभ होने लगेगा। -   बिल्ली की आंवल, सियार सिंगी, हथ्था जोड़ी और कामाख्या का वस्त्र इन  तीनों  को एक साथ सिंदूर में रखें। उपरोक्त सामग्री में से किसी को भी  तिजोरी में  रखने से पहले किसी विशेष मुर्हूत में ।।ऊं ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं  चामुंण्डाये  विच्चे।। इस मंत्र के जप के साथ अभिमंत्रित करें।*


 एकाक्षी नारियल क्या  चीज है ? एवं  बिल्ली की आंवल मिलना अत्यंत मुश्किल चीज है .

----------


## shriram

> *क्या आपको दमा है? यह टोटके करें* *सांस की बीमारी (दमा) एक आम रोग है।  वर्तमान समय में अधिकांश लोग इससे पीडि़त हैं। आमतौर पर यह रोग अनुवांशिक  होता है तो कुछ लोगों को मौसम के कारण हो जाता है। इसके कारण रोगी कोई भी  काम ठीक से नहीं कर पाते और जल्दी थक जाते हैं। मेडिकल साइंस द्वारा इस रोग  का संपूर्ण उपचार संभव है। साथ ही यदि नीचे लिखे उपायों को भी किया जाए तो  इस रोग में जल्दी आराम मिलता है। *  *1- शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथम सोमवार  से लगातार तीन सोमवार तक एक सफेद रूमाल में मिश्री एवं चांदी का एक चौकोर  टुकड़ा बांधकर बहते जल में प्रवाहित करें तथा शिवजी को चावल के आटे का दीपक  कपूर मिश्रित घी के साथ अर्पित करें। श्वास रोग दूर हो जाएंगे।  2- रविवार को एक पात्र में जल भरकर उसमें चांदी की अंगूठी डालकर सोमवार को खाली पेट उस जल का सेवन करें। दमा रोग दूर हो जाएगा।  3-  किसी भी मास के प्रथम सोमवार को विधि-विधानपूर्वक चमेली की जड़ को  अभिमंत्रित करके सफेद रेशमी धागे में बांधकर गले में धारण करें और प्रत्येक  सोमवार को बार-बार आइने में अपना चेहरा देंखे। सांस की सभी बीमारियां दूर  हो जाएंगी।  4- सांस की नली में सूजन, सांस लेने में तकलीफ, फेफड़ों  में सूजन के कारण कफ जमने अथवा खांसी से मुक्ति पाने के लिए किसी शुभ समय  में केसर की स्याही और तुलसी की कलम द्वारा भोजपत्र पर चंद्र यंत्र का  निर्माण करवाकर गले में धारण करें। श्वास संबंधी सभी रोग दूर हो जाएंगे।*


 कृपया चंद्र यंत्र के बारे में भी पूरी जानकारी दें .

----------


## upmaverma70@gmail.com

Meri gov. Job ka yog hai ki nhi. Ager hai to kb tk. Mai negative bhut sochta hu. Feature ki tension jyada hi leta hu. Me gussa bhut krta hu. Mujhe koi bhi saflta deery se milti hai. Chahey koiexame hi kyo na ho. Pass hota hu pr 2 se 3 baar try krny pr.
Mera name- manish
Dob- 18/10/1980
time: 08.30 am
Place: rampur (up)
ple ans me.

----------

